

London Breakfast Meetup for Start-upers - ayusaf

Hey,
Thought I would put this link up to a new meetup that I'm co-organising in London.  It's really to serve a personal problem while working on a startup with a view that others may also find it useful.<p>It's a 8am Breakfast meetup, in London (UK), for entrepreneurs to roundtable current problems they're facing.  We're having our 4th meetup this Friday and have 4 spots left for fellow startupers.<p>For more details and to RSVP go to: http://www.meetup.com/Mavericks-Breakfast/<p>Hope to meet you then.<p>:)
======
geoffw8
Hey - I'm interested. I'm currently sick, so I don't want to commit but like
the thought of a breakfast meetup!

Some questions! Where is it? Who is going? What kind of things do you usually
discuss? My skills are in code/metrics/seo/mobile

~~~
ayusaf
Hi, You'll find all the details on the meetup page:
<http://www.meetup.com/Mavericks-Breakfast/>

In general around 8 people meet up for breakfast and after a brief intro each
person can put forward a specific problem / dilema they would like to round
table with the rest of the group.

The idea is that all the variety of experiences and backgrounds of the group
can help solve problems quickly or think about them in a different way.

No particular skills are required but everyone attending has to have started
or be knee deep in working on a business / startup.

We meet in a coffee shop in central London (close to Farringdon).

Hope this helps... it'll be great to see you there.

A

------
coderholic
Sounds like an awesome idea. 8am is usually a bit of stretch for me (I'm more
of a night own than a morning person!) but I'll definitely try to make it one
of these!

